# Anyone see Direct TV commercial dog taken by hawk



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone see the new Direct TV commercial? DISH Network cut off the first part,but left the rest..
The premise is what's worse than cable? It shows a woman walking out the door with her small dog on leash and immediately being swept away by a hawk or eagle...some big bird...

The part I saw was sadistic clowns tickling a guy tied up in the woods (wierd and scary for those who are scared of clowns..) the other part was a remote control monster truck running over parked cars...

Direct TV "What's Worse Than Cable?: Hawk vs Dog" - YouTube


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

YES I have and I hate it!!!! Lately I have been covering my ears and talking while my eyes are closed!!! :HistericalSmiley: I hate that commercial


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

People should contact Direct TV,I never saw the beginning until today when I googled it.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay, i had never seen that commercial. But that is just horrifying. Even though its fake, why would anyone ever consider putting something like that in a commercial. Instead of encouraging me to switch to Direct TV, it's encouraging me to not even consider it


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I saw it on tv, and it really shocked me!:eek2_gelb2:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't seen it, but you have to wonder about the people who come up with these commercials. What are they thinking?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Doggie Daddy and I saw it the other day and we both said "that's not funny"! at the exact same time. Glad I switched to Comcast a year ago. *


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder whether or not that can be reported to the FCC due to the disturbing nature of the commercial. We have Dish and are happy with them and also quite a bit cheaper thatn Cable.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this supposed to be funny? Horrifying.
Very disturbing. I am going to tell them I will cancel my service if they don't stop airing it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

that is disgusting. what is wrong with advertisement agencies these days. so not funny!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Am I messed up or something? When I first saw it, after being momentarily traumatized I thought 'Well, now more people will see it can happen' then thought the commercial was so rediculous that people woudln't believe it anyway...but I wasn't offended.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

^ I agree that is sending the message out there because many small pet owners don't realize the danger of birds or prey.

It was really scary to watch after my close call with 3 hawks when I was pet sitting many years ago before I got Maddie. I was watching the neighbors Pomerian and we were having a BBQ in the backyard and she was very well trained so she could play without a leash. I heard a noise and looked up and saw 3 hawks circling for her. It was one of the scariest moments in my life. I hurried up and picked her up and wrapped her in towel and put her in the house.

It was distasteful though.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I wasn't offended either. I found it to be pretty goofy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought the part with the clowns and monster truck was funny,DISH Network doesn't show the first part with the dog being carried off by a hawk...
If they'd cut that part out ,I wouldn't care either way. 

I think it might be scarey for children seeing the dog being carried off...

The rest of it looks like something college guys would come up with...


----------

